# Pet Peeves at Work



## A Optimistic (Aug 20, 2017)

Let's vent about what bothers us at work!


Anyways I'm currently doing an internship and there is this one coworker who would always tickle me which would lead to me screaming like a little girl and embarassing myself. Like you guys wouldn't beileve how ticklish I am, even hugging people is stressfull because I'm afraid they will touch my waist.




How about you guys? Shitty bosses? Shitty coworkers? Shitty customers? All three? Let's hear it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Aug 20, 2017)

Don't like the area it's in, loads of people from my old high school live in that area and not really a fan of seeing them around.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 20, 2017)

Being at work.

It's the only one I have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't work anymore so I don't have this problem.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 20, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I don't work anymore so I don't have this problem.


must be nice


----------



## John Wick (Aug 20, 2017)

Donglord Supreme said:


> must be nice


:sixfigures

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cereza (Aug 21, 2017)

when my money walks out the door I don't like it.

when somedoby books an appointment and doesn't show up.

drama.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2017)

I bring my pet Peeves into work all the time.  He is a good dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sassy (Aug 22, 2017)

Hmm. It can depend between all three shitty workers, shitty customers and shitty bosses within the fast food industry it's like a hit and miss I suppose. 

The one thing that irritates me the must is when weaker co-workers don't know how to keep up or do shit when this job is literally is the easiest fucking job, they act like it's so damn hard and complain, whine and bitch about it when actuality if they listened, worked hard, and kept up on service it's the easiest damn thing in the world.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 23, 2017)

Sassy said:


> Hmm. It can depend between all three shitty workers, shitty customers and shitty bosses within the fast food industry it's like a hit and miss I suppose.
> 
> The one thing that irritates me the must is when weaker co-workers don't know how to keep up or do shit when this job is literally is the easiest fucking job, they act like it's so damn hard and complain, whine and bitch about it when actuality if they listened, worked hard, and kept up on service it's the easiest damn thing in the world.


yeah but you can spit in peoples food if they're shitty customers just get the cook to add some special sauce.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 23, 2017)

John Wick said:


> yeah but you can spit in peoples food if they're shitty customers just get the cook to add some special sauce.



For me that would be to disrespectful regardless if they were shitty or not *shrugs* however doesn't mean I won't give them easy ice or extra ice if they ask for it they'll get the proper 2/3 of ice in a cup ice and that's it.


----------



## Virus (Aug 23, 2017)

Donglord Supreme said:


> Let's vent about what bothers us at work!
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm currently doing an internship and there is this one coworker who would always tickle me which would lead to me screaming like a little girl and embarassing myself. Like you guys wouldn't beileve how ticklish I am, even hugging people is stressfull because I'm afraid they will touch my waist.
> ...


Lol where do you do you internship?

I am actually quite messy in the lab which means that I am a pain in the ass to work with. One time my supervisor had an argument with a PhD student because I had used too much of an expensive growth factor which according to my calculations on the desired final concentration ended to ~400 µl every time I had to change medium. I had to change medium every second day. Yada yada. 

The problem was that the aliquots finished way too fast. I had told my supervisor about the volume, however, since the PhD student had prepared the aliquots she wanted me to tell her as well but I hadn't.

Another time I left the machines on idle overnight. The next day I got yelled at by my supervisor.

I also used to forget the bright field microscopy on. One time I left it on over the weekend lmao. The light bulb had to be replaced and they also put a paper on the door saying "Don't forget to turn off the bright field microscopy" lmao.

I was stressed and skipped lunch 7/10 times. This together of being new lead to embarrassing moments. I had very good results though so at least I wasn't totally fucked. But I am sure the PhD student started to hate me hahaah.


----------



## Tae (Aug 23, 2017)

My boss expects me to work while on my lunch break if I eat at my desk. If I want to go out to get lunch or eat lunch outside, I have to tell her beforehand.


----------



## mali (Aug 23, 2017)

people thinking that me getting up to make a cup of tea for myself also means im taking the orders for the entire site. fookin does ma head in.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr. Negri said:


> Lol where do you do you internship?
> 
> I am actually quite messy in the lab which means that I am a pain in the ass to work with. One time my supervisor had an argument with a PhD student because I had used too much of an expensive growth factor which according to my calculations on the desired final concentration ended to ~400 µl every time I had to change medium. I had to change medium every second day. Yada yada.
> 
> ...


Why would I be stupid enough to share where my internship is


----------



## Virus (Aug 24, 2017)

Donglord Supreme said:


> Why would I be stupid enough to share where my internship is


Oh sorry didn't mean it that way. I saw that my question was stupid. 

Just meant to ask what you work with!


----------



## Virus (Aug 24, 2017)

But it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 24, 2017)

I recently mentioned the coworkers blasting their music out of terrible cell phone speakers in another topic so I'll breeze over that, but it was certainly very annoying, and even more annoying that the management wouldn't do a thing about it even though it was clearly against the rules. Not only against the rules, but against common decency. We worked in a store out in the area where customers are shopping.

In the end, I got the most annoyed by how certain coworkers were treated differently than others.

Especially when it came to calling in. There was some dumb policy about being able to call in three shifts in a row and it only counting for one. What did people do? Take advantage of it. Numerous times. There was one man who would do it every month. Every single time he would not show up, you *knew* he was going to call in the next two. And nothing was ever done.

This runs deeper, though. It's specifically about which employees worked the hardest. This man worked on the toilet paper/paper towels and the like aisle, which always gave you so much more time to complete the freight than what was needed. He took advantage of that extra time and would make the aisle last all night. Meanwhile, when *I* was put over there, I could get it done really quickly. So, essentially, when he called in... It didn't make a big difference for the management because they could just make me work that aisle in addition to my normal aisle. (Don't get me wrong, especially when we had certain management I found him getting away with the stretching out the time to work on that aisle to be really funny, because some of the managers deserved to have that done to them.)

But when I got sick and call in, all hell breaks loose. We had this really crappy manager who was all about working people like me as hard as possible. I remember one time I had a horrible sinus infection. I could not breathe, I could not sleep. I could not function at all. I had a doctor's note, and called in. Once. Sometime later, this manager calls me back to the office. He had fabricated two other absences so he could call me back to the office and give me a warning that I shouldn't do that. It wasn't a formal warning. Nothing went on my record. I even called him out, saying "No, I did not call in those other two nights.", but the message was clear.

Toward the end of my working there, two men joined who were, to top everything off, misogynistic, homophobic trash, and I hated them from day one. They did everything I mentioned above, including listening to music out loud and always getting away with it. There was a time where they called in every Saturday night (I think, or it may have been Friday) to attend wrestling matches. Everyone including the management knew they were doing this. They never got in trouble for this. Ever. Yet, for other people it was a firable offense for them to call in and not be sick.

I saw so many hard working coworkers who were legitimately sick and calling in for the right reasons get fired immediately, yet those two buttholes got away with everything.

So glad I left there. Apparently one of them got fired after I left. Somehow he got pardoned back in by the store manager (utter BS), but then got fired again and could not come back. LOL.

Oh, don't even get me started on the privilege that some coworkers had to be able to have vacation on days that no one was supposed to be able to have vacation. Somehow all of the bull above made me forget that detail.


----------



## Xel (Aug 25, 2017)

*Insert a large list of things my coworkers do*


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 19, 2018)

My main peeve at work is when the prescription receipts were mixed, like when the numbers are facing each other, upside down, in wrong pile (like regular receipts in the narcotic receipts) and no numbers but only shown 0.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 19, 2018)

-Coworkers being favored by the boss getting away with things other people cannot
-Being scheduled to work overtime despite the fact I already work two jobs
-Coworkers quitting and no new hires to replace them
-Job positions cut to save the company money, adding more work for everyone else
-Supplies constantly disappearing (I work for a kitchen in a nursing home, and our silverware and juice cups are constantly not being returned and need to be replaced)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 21, 2018)

Shitty insane unpredictable inhuman sociopathic bosses

A coworker who fucking smokes


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 21, 2018)

-people asking how my weekend was and then wanting to know what I did. Every.single.monday. It would cause me unnecessary stress lol- especially because most of the people I worked with were old and stuffy. 

-touchy feely dudes at work


----------



## selfconcile (Jan 21, 2018)

Folks talking about things they don't understand so confidently without knowing any facts whatsoever (one of the things I hate about having a TV showing news in the cafeteria)
Gossip, especially mean-spirited gossip
People laughing off and not taking seriously their own responsibility in big messes
People who give you the wrong answer to your questions (this was a problem when I first started)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2018)

-People not doing their share of work. 

Look, I hate the job as much as you do bitch >_> the difference is I suck it up and do it because if I don't, somebody has to pick up the fucking slack. 

-Angry bosses that bitch you out for every single little thing

I'm so sorry your husband is in the military and that's super stressful for you. Stay the fuck home if you're gonna take it out on me though. 

-Slow ass employees

What does that mean in retail/customer service? Everybody customer gets tired of their ass and basically triples my workload because I'm actually working at a respectable pace.

Find another fucking job, I hate this shit too so stop making me do it three times over! 
We all hate it okay? At least have the common decency to make it as easy as possible for your fellow employees. 

Oh and about old people as employees....

No sympathy, if you're too frail to work at the pace necessary then fuck right off. Last job I had two old ladies working with me, one had two fucking jobs and worked fast as fuck.

The other one had to have a stool for her fat ass and took forever to ring up one customer.

Every single customer HATED her. 

WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE? FUUUUUCK. 

Man I'm glad I had the chance to go back to studying ~_~

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> -people asking how my weekend was and then wanting to know what I did. Every.single.monday. It would cause me unnecessary stress lol- especially because most of the people I worked with were old and stuffy.
> 
> -touchy feely dudes at work


How was your weekend.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2018)

John Wick said:


> How was your weekend.


?*


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 24, 2018)

John Wick said:


> How was your weekend.



oh so you're not -VK- or whoever

and also, this doesn't count cuz you're not old and white.


----------

